# Instant Diarrhea! Help me!



## 15137 (Aug 3, 2005)

I was diagnosed with IBS a few years ago and I think it may be a misdiagnosis. Anyway, here's what leads me to this assumption. I can not eat anything and drink a large sports bottle full of pure, clean water, and BOOM! Stomach starts rumbling, gurggling and I find myself doing "the squeeze" that we all are acustomed to. Same thing happens when I drink a large gatoraide or something similar. (I hate to be so graphic about this but I hope you guys can help me) I once drank a purple gatoraide pretty fast (entire thing) after working outside all day b/c I was so hot and boom! I had to run to the bathroom. Guess what color liquid came out? Purple! This is why I think I've been misdiagnosed and I think there's a seep in my stomach or something. Please help a very worried and troubled guy.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Have you had a colonoscopy? If not, go in and demand one.If you have, go get a second opinion somewhere else if you aren't satisfied.


----------



## 15137 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks silent, but I've had 2 other opinions and I have had a something similar to a colonoscopy. Only thing was, I was awake for this! OUCH! Anyway, the Dr. says things looked fine. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced the same symptoms as I when it comes to drinking heavy amounts of liquids.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

A sigmoidoscopy is probably what you had.. it doesn't go throughout the entire colon.. it goes and checks the first meter i believe.you really need to have the full clonoscopy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A colonoscopy may not be the best test for things like abnormal transit.One thing to remember that could be that this is still IBS. When you fill up the stomach you set the whole GI tract in motion. It is NORMAL TOTALLY NORMAL for the colon to be much more active after a meal or drinking enough to fill the stomach up. IT IS A NORMAL REFLEX FOR THIS TO HAPPEN.Now some IBSers seem to over-respond to this reflex and the colon dumps what it has when this happens.I assume with the purple gatoraid you had been not eating long enough or had bad enough diarrhea long enough that you are cleaned out to start with (else it was something previous and purple). Now if you had a GI infection at the time that can happen, and I don't know that a colonoscopy would see something funny going on with the stomach/intestines dumping like that (sounds like dumping syndrome that people with gastric bypass have).But even that may not be right http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic589.htm has some info, but I dunno how often this happens in non-surgery patients







I would avoid doing any LARGE of anything. Usually small frequent meals can help ease the reflex, the more you fill up the stomach, the more the colon will go into hyperactive mode.Some people can control this by taking an antispasmodic (prescription or pepperming (i'd use non-enteric coated for this) 20-30 minutes before a meal to slow down the colon. Some people find Imodium before meals works better.K.


----------



## 15137 (Aug 3, 2005)

> quote:Kath M.


Kath M., Thank you so, so much for the insight on that! I was so worried that something else very bad was wrong with me. I really appreciate this resource and thank the owner of this site deeply!


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

I get the same thing when I drink liquids in large amounts. If I am eating and I drink a glass full of water while I eat.....bamm there we go. I also work outside and guzzle water and gatorade all the time, only to suffer from this same occurance. I don;t know what it is but oh boy is sucks. Sorry we share this problem.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Are you eating? I was once told by a gastro that you really shouldn't drink that much while you are eating. Save that for many-minutes afterwards. Sometimes I get supercharged D if I pound some fluids and don't have anything in my stomach.How do bananas sit with you? Bananas help me when I'm having bad D.


----------



## 15137 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, I eat and sometimes it still happens. However, I have tuned down the liquid intake while eating as you suggest and have noticed a difference.


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I can be not eating or drinking & it happens, all I need is a little anxiety. I'm trying Metamucil now. Even for D, I have a friend who it helped, so we'll see.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I haven't had quite the same experience, but similiar.Years back (I am 19 year IBS D sufferer) going through all the tests..I had an upper GI.The stuff was coming out my rear before they could finish the pictures....the technician said he had never seen it happen before...he was very kind as I recall-but he learned something too!Talk about rapid transit. I have told that story to the 3 different GIs and my family doctor because truly, none of them seem to really understand all the different symptoms and issues with IBS. It's amazing to me that they study this, see hundreds if not thousands of patients over their careers-and they still just kind of "blow off" how much this effects us. By the way-I've had all the tests, just this week another colonoscopy that was "normal".I take tranxene for anxiety, imodium-a lot, Konsyl fiber, Questran, and calcium. I would say on a scale of 1 to 10 I am controlled at about a 7 compared to some (10 being worst).Food is a definite trigger and I don't eat any big meals before stressful events.Good luckJeanne


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

I get the same problem!!! I was at work the other morning feeling fine but was really thirsty so I drank a bottle of water and 5 secs later it came right out of me. Is the water you are drinking very cold cause they say that triggers it also.


----------



## 13701 (Apr 15, 2005)

I've had bad D start just from putting a breath mint in my mouth. Talk about overreacting!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

5 seconds after you drank water it came out of you? I think thats impossible.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I gotta agree with that-maybe you were using "5 seconds" metaphorically...but I don't see anyway it would come out as pure water! It has to go through miles of both intestines.I KNOW however, that what they gave me to drink with my upper GI came out within about 15 minutes (as I posted above) plus, my GI tract was cleaned out at the time, so it was just white liquidy stuff.Fluids will stimulate the GI tract, but I'd check with your doctor for sure, if you are having pure liquid come out seconds after you drink something...doesn't seem right at allJeanne


----------



## 13947 (Aug 23, 2005)

im new here. but i can relate to the first person who posted. I was diagnosed with microscopic colitis about 3 years ago, and took asacol for 3 month. It really helped, but then he took me off and i didnt have diarreha like that again until recently. I can drink a glass of water and minutes later i have watery, stools that gushout. When i eat, about 30 minutes later, same thing. Ive tried fiber, caltrate 600, immodium, pepto. Nothing works, and i was under tremdous stress the last 3 months. And this started again 2 weeks ago, i wake in the night, having to rush to bathroom. I even sleep with a towel underneath me, in case an accident. Sad aint it?? Im making an appt with my gastro doc tomorrow, Im loosing weight, does anyone else lose weight with this diarreha? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!! Thanks, Marti


----------



## 19686 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello, Marti.Just curious, were you tested for parasites? Do you have rheumatoid arthritis?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI guys. Marti you sound like me. Aweful to live in fear of where's the bathroom and to be woken up at night. I hate living my life like this. I take zanax for anxiety. Tried the anti-depressants sevral of them and I have bad side affects from all 6 I tried. I take Lomotil when I need to for the real D days or when I have to be somewhere. Good Luck and remember you are not alone.Kat


----------



## 14499 (Sep 4, 2005)

It may not be what you're drinking but the temperature. I find that anything in extreme temperature (ice cold, too hot) will cause dirreah. Try drinking it just cool or room temperature & see if that helps. Good luck!Sheran


----------

